
Quora still exists, and it’s now worth $2B - FrancesFinTech
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/16/18627157/quora-value-billion-question-answer
======
prepend
I do not understand how quora gets its answers but it still frequently shows
up in google results with the best answers. Most recently the answer to me
trying to find the mythical Bezos memo [0] “web services or you’re fired” that
Yegge referenced.

[0] [https://www.quora.com/How-did-Amazon-successfully-grow-
inter...](https://www.quora.com/How-did-Amazon-successfully-grow-internal-
services-into-AWS)

~~~
brad0
I feel like that top answer has a lot of things wrong with it.

The first AWS service was SQS in 2002.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Web_Services#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Web_Services#History)

The wiki also says that AWS changed direction after a paper was written about
reworking the retail compute infrastructure. It had a small section saying
that they could sell excess compute as part of the rework.

After that paper came out they relaunched AWS in 2006 with S3, SQS and EC2.

------
gcb0
Quora: yahoo answers with login restriction.

------
aprik0
Quora was one of my favourite platforms before... But nowadays, I just find
the platform to be flooded by self promotional content marketers.

Its difficult to find objective answers without being pitched by somebody on
their company's own products and services.

------
Maven911
Just to take a pulse, but am I in the minority that finds Quora to be a great
great resource to learn on a variety of topics ? I know HNers are often
critical so wondering what others think. Some say Quora's time has well faded
and it is no longer used as much, but I'm not sure about that..

~~~
7373737373
It's nice to get very quick, in-depth answers by experts.

But the forced login - why should one freely contribute knowledge if it is
siloed by a company? - ads, frequent
clickbait/opinion/irrelevant/crazy/advertisement-style answers and irrelevant
notifications ruin the experience for me.

~~~
byte10010001
Just use ‘?’ at the end of url to bypass login. Where is the forced element?

~~~
7373737373
Open access should be the default and require no workarounds, which only a
tiny minority will know or use.

------
stebann
Quora is garbage now... When I wanted to find answers for some political
concepts (not political or ideological opinions) and information about other
societies I found it completely biased, even from people who claim to be
"experts".

------
ElijahLynn
Damn, I consider it the new Yahoo Answers. More and more pure garbage answers.

